# Mezcal



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jul 3, 2020)

I almost forgot I had this.  Really good and reasonable.  I shake with ice.  My dog never messes with plate of food but I cant leave this or be gone when get back.  Gretchen gives it paws up.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 3, 2020)

Looks like good stuff.


----------



## Steve H (Jul 4, 2020)

I'm always looking for new tequilas. I need to keep an eye out for this.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jul 4, 2020)

Steve H said:


> I'm always looking for new tequilas. I need to keep an eye out for this.


$30 at Total wine.  Has a very pleasant smoke flavor.


----------

